# Yellow Galact Breeding



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

My yellow galacts have been busy this summer and I thought I'd share some photos of the process. Its been pretty hard to keep up with them and at this point they still seem to be going strong. I think I might have to resort to turning off the water feature and really enforcing a dry season to give the female some time off. Its been a lot of fun though, and I've really enjoyed watching the developmental process. 
































































Right now I have about 10 out of the water and somewhere around 25 on the way. Thanks very much for looking, and if anyone has some tips on encouraging her to slow down, or if I even should, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, can we get a full tank shot?


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Julio said:


> very cool, can we get a full tank shot?


Thanks Julio. No problem, heres a tank picture, its a little more grown in now:


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Very nice looking tank!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice Jack, love that center Brom


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice froglets ..anyway I do have some yellow and red galac tadpole now too..
How long did the tadpoles took to morph ?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Good job..


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice tank ... and congrats on the froglets


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Very nice looking tank!





Julio said:


> very nice Jack, love that center Brom


Thanks guys. I think that brom can take most of the credit for their breeding success.



Crazy frog said:


> Nice froglets ..anyway I do have some yellow and red galac tadpole now too..
> How long did the tadpoles took to morph ?


The majority of the tads took a little over two months to morph out; I think June 16th to August 23rd for the first froglet for some hard data.



ggazonas said:


> Good job..





eos said:


> Nice tank ... and congrats on the froglets


Thanks very much guys


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

What a great series of pictures. I was just wondering about all the yellow galacs that were available on the market about a year and half ago, and if people were having breeding success with them. It seems some are!! Good for you!

Sally


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I have a new trio of them. I was wondering if you had any advice? Or your thoughts.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Sally



frogmanroth said:


> I have a new trio of them. I was wondering if you had any advice? Or your thoughts.


Hey Gabe, I'm not sure I have too much advice because I think my experience with them hasn't quite been the "norm" from what I've read. I think the most important thing is to not stress yourself out trying to figure out sexes because my male turned out to be the one frog I thought I had eliminated from contention. It becomes pretty apparent once they're ready to start breeding. As for my frogs, I had pretty serious problems with my female of the pair beating up on the other two females almost constantly. Once I split the group and left the pair together, I started seeing clutches all over the place and she has yet to stop. She seems to prefer the axils of the large bromeliad and film canisters on the ground for laying. Thats about all I can think of for tips, good luck though you'll definitely enjoy them they've been great frogs for me.


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

thats weird my yellows ignore the film canisters and only lay in coco huts and in the leaf litter next to my water feature. also i shut the lights off for a few days, it seems to get them going. i think its like a temp drop before a rain storm. either way i did not know that they would lay in broms. oh yeah and keep the eggs away from light. Evolvstll told me that the eggs can not be in the light and i also leave the eggs in the tank for the parents to care for up until the r a few days from hatching. thats my 2 cents from experience so far.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Mine avoid the coco hut and lay right on the leaf litter. I also let mine transport and then pull the tads.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good stuff guys. Sounds like theres a quite a bit of difference in preference for laying sites. My female seems to have slowed down, but in the past month as I added more film canisters to the leaf litter, she made a beeline for them whenever she was ready to lay. Thought I'd update with some pictures, especially since I recently purchased a new camera:

Froglet ~3 months oow










Froglets ~2 months oow




























And my hard-working girl:










Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Congrats.... she's a keeper!


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

Anybody have any thoughts on behavior sexing these. I have a trio of reds where one is obviously wider and bigger than the other two. One of the smaller reds is usually chased by this larger red and ultimately mounted by the bigger frog with head bobbing by the one on top for 2-5 minutes.
I can't tell which one of the smaller frogs is on the bottom at this stage so I don't know if this is aggression towards one or mating behavior etc. Any thoughts from those that have had galacs would be appreciated as I only got these adults a few months ago.
THANKS


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

jaree2 said:


>


Was anyone else shocked at the amount of carbs and sugar in one tadpole? 

Beautiful froglets, congrats!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

michaelslenahan said:


> Was anyone else shocked at the amount of carbs and sugar in one tadpole?
> 
> Beautiful froglets, congrats!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


And great job on these little guys!! I have heard and read that they can be very difficult to breed.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

michaelslenahan said:


> Was anyone else shocked at the amount of carbs and sugar in one tadpole?
> 
> Beautiful froglets, congrats!


Lol... good one.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

jackj921 said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on behavior sexing these. I have a trio of reds where one is obviously wider and bigger than the other two. One of the smaller reds is usually chased by this larger red and ultimately mounted by the bigger frog with head bobbing by the one on top for 2-5 minutes.
> I can't tell which one of the smaller frogs is on the bottom at this stage so I don't know if this is aggression towards one or mating behavior etc. Any thoughts from those that have had galacs would be appreciated as I only got these adults a few months ago.
> THANKS


I'm afraid I can't comment too much on the behavior of the reds. Sexing is just pretty difficult without calling. I've had my female display that kind of behavior with both the two other females until they were removed from the tank, as well as with the male during courting. I can tell a difference between the toes in my male and female, but its close enough that it might be hard to tell without already knowing. I'm not sure how much crossover there is in behavior between the morphs, but you might have to wait until you get some breeding or calling to tell for sure. 



michaelslenahan said:


> Was anyone else shocked at the amount of carbs and sugar in one tadpole?
> 
> Beautiful froglets, congrats!


Haha well played. And yet I hear they still taste like dirty pond water.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I finally had the last of these come out of the water so I thought I would bring this back from the dead and post a few more photos of the process. My pair has finally decided to take some time off, which has been a big plus for her health as well as mine. 



















Their patterns are incredibly variable when they first morph




































Thanks for looking


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice froglets!I'm waiting for mine to start breeding.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

oddlot said:


> Nice froglets!I'm waiting for mine to start breeding.


Thanks! Best of luck with yours, hopefully they get busy for you soon.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty babies, congrats! here's to many more!

Take care, Richard.


----------

